# Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques Of Modern Arnis



## Dan Anderson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi All,

My newest book, *Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi-Tapi Of Modern Arnis* is finished.  It will be up on the website for general sale this coming Sunday, the 13th.  The download version will be immediately available. The hard copy version should be in my hands in roughly three weeks.  All people who have bought my books online have a 5 day early access to buying them.  Here is a quote from one person who bought the download:


> Dan,
> 
> Just got Trankada.  You did a great job on this one.  Just wanted to note that one of my instructors stresses the 45 degree angle constantly as one of his foundations.  In fact, I can't think of a lock or throw that is not done on a 45 degree angle.  Also:  alot of the tie ups in the Tapi Tapi section look familiar because he does variations of these empty handed.  He calls them "cinches" (as in "cinch knot") as the arms are often intertwined quite painfully and trapped against his body.  Weight and leverage do the rest against the wrists and elbows.



This book is 187 pages, has over 1,450 photos and is the companion volume to *Mano y Mano - The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis*.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds good, Dan!  artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2004)

Cool Beans

WHen you coming out this way, so I can pick up a hard copy


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Cool Beans
> 
> WHen you coming out this way, so I can pick up a hard copy



I was wondering the same; pick up a copy or hang, anyways! :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same; pick up a copy or hang, anyways! :uhyeah:



I enjoy his visits. A good beer, some talk and maybe even some stick swinging and concept training 

Good Stuff


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2004)

It's great to see people producing Modern Arnis books! I'll have to get a copy--I haven't gotten the previous one yet either.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yo, Gents!

It'll be a little while before I'm out that way again.  I would have to rustle up a couple of teaching gigs to cover the costs and I was just there not too long ago.  Dang.  I like the area and the people.  Get the book, anyway.

Yours,
Moi


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I buy one, if you ship to Canada, and hope it helps you get there sooner.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Yo, Gents!
> 
> It'll be a little while before I'm out that way again.  I would have to rustle up a couple of teaching gigs to cover the costs and I was just there not too long ago.  Dang.  I like the area and the people.  Get the book, anyway.
> 
> ...



So Dan, You are saying it is easier to ship the book then it is to ship you ? 

You said a couple of week for the hard copies. Keep us posted, I'll call you then


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 9, 2004)

Flatlander,
Where is "out here?"  I'd love to come for a seminar but I need to know where i'm going first.

Rich,
Yes.  Postage for a book is far less than it is for me.  I can't afford me.

Arnisador,
Shame on you.  Your library is calling out to you.

Tulison,
Yours, too.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 9, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Cool Beans
> 
> WHen you coming out this way, so I can pick up a hard copy


I meant towards Rich, who seems to be from Michigan. I, Mr. Anderson, am not ready to host you yet. Very small market here, still trying to generate interest in Modern Arnis, and I'm not skilled enough to get full value out training with you, sir. I'm still learnin' how to swing a stick.

So I'll read your books first.  Maybe get the chance to meet you in a couple of years.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 9, 2004)

Flatlander, 
The praries? Sounds a lot like Kansas. Are you near Topeka? Maybe you can meet up with our group.

Dan,
I hope to get a copy of you book sometime next week. BTW, I did mention to others last weekend how much I appreciate your writing skills.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 9, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Flatlander,
> The praries? Sounds a lot like Kansas. Are you near Topeka? Maybe you can meet up with our group.
> 
> Take care,
> Andrew


Thank you very much for the invite, but actually I'm up in Saskatchewan, Canada.  But believe me, my future holds much travelling and training and meeting of people.  We shall likely meet at a seminar someday.  I'd really like to attend a Water and Steel.  Do you ever hit those?


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 9, 2004)

I usually see Datu Kelly Worden once or twice a year but I'm not sure I'll make the Water and Steel. Hopefully some day... Anything with Datu Kelly is worth it! He's one bad dude. 

I often attend his Tacoma MARPPIO seminar but this year I have to present at a Continuing Legal Education.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 9, 2004)

I've not had the honour of meeting him yet.  But I greatly look forward to getting the opportunity in Novemeber when he will be up here for a seminar.  Beyond that, I hope to attend a Water and Steel some day.....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi All,

The book is now posted up on my website.  Go to
http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk4.html
for details.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi All,

Here's a review of Tankada.



> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just recieved my copy of Trankada, the Ties that Bind. I took it home, put in in my laptop and plunged into it. I had no doubt that this book would live up to the expectations I had. Dan's previous volumes on Modern Arnis were great, and this one was no different.
> 
> ...



Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

The reviews can be found at this link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15321

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 1, 2004)

The hard copies of the book are in and they look great!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 1, 2004)

just ordered mine!


----------

